# frog growth



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

him about 2 weeks ago


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

him now
he really looks different :laugh:


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

WOW, did he just eat a golf ball..........LOL

Definitely got bigger!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hehehe

nice


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thats how mine is, i think in reality they dont grow that fast, they just fill themselves with air to look scarier in case a predator is around


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

TormenT said:


> thats how mine is, i think in reality they dont grow that fast, they just fill themselves with air to look scarier in case a predator is around


 guess it could be but I never heard of that


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Andrew said:


> WOW, did he just eat a golf ball..........LOL
> 
> Definitely got bigger!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats a huge bitch!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

fatty fat fat...lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like he is eating to good
what are u feeding him a week
horned frogs should be fat but not tooooooooooo fat 
so be careful
but he looks great though


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

in the first pic his hea dis wider then his body its the opposite in the second not much in size/growth but he/she is lookin good


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Death in # said:


> looks like he is eating to good
> what are u feeding him a week
> horned frogs should be fat but not tooooooooooo fat
> so be careful
> but he looks great though


 I gave him 3 goldfish in the 2 weeks and about 3-4 large crickets a day.


----------

